
Ask HN: Looking for characterless web font for mockups - nbrempel
I&#x27;ve seen and am looking for a font face for web that renders as thick lines for characters&#x2F;words (no matter which characters are in the document). It was pitched as an alternative to lorem ipsum.<p>I can&#x27;t find the name of the font that I&#x27;m referring to.<p>Does anyone know the name of this font?
======
zuzun
Flow by Dan Ross

[https://danross.co/flow/](https://danross.co/flow/)

